# Fluval Cliplight



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

What do you all think of this Fluval Mini Power Compact Lamp - 13W for a 10 gallon planted rcs tank. Looking to make it a low light tank with no C02. Do you think that one or two of these would be better than a marineland double bright led?

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Titan17 said:


> What do you all think of this Fluval Mini Power Compact Lamp - 13W for a 10 gallon planted rcs tank. Looking to make it a low light tank with no C02. Do you think that one or two of these would be better than a marineland double bright led?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK


 
It's a great light for my fluval ebi, I two that bump me up to medium-high lighting. I'm not sure how much the light would spread with a single lamp over a 10 gallon, but it should be fine for low light. Be warned, the bulbs have a tendency for failing quickly or immediately, my second light burnt out within seconds. Though all is fine since I'm getting a replacement in for free.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> It's a great light for my fluval ebi, I two that bump me up to medium-high lighting. I'm not sure how much the light would spread with a single lamp over a 10 gallon, but it should be fine for low light. Be warned, the bulbs have a tendency for failing quickly or immediately, my second light burnt out within seconds. Though all is fine since I'm getting a replacement in for free.


I may go with the marineland double bright led. Seems like a pain if the bulbs burn up fast. Also I am not sure how it would go with just one since the tank is bigger.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Titan17 said:


> I may go with the marineland double bright led. Seems like a pain if the bulbs burn up fast. Also I am not sure how it would go with just one since the tank is bigger.


It's worth knowing that marineland double brights aren't designed with photosynthesis in mind. Theyre designed to provide light for fish only tanks. The only LED system by Marineland designed for photosynthesis is the reef capable system, reviewed here:http://reefbuilders.com/2010/08/31/exclusive-unboxing-reef-capable-led-fixture-marineland/

And according to that review that light is putting oujt 80 par at 18", which is far above what you're looking for. I've never been able to find par numbers for marineland double brights. This is most likely because it just isnt bright enough to warrant using a par meter on in the first place.

So while the double bright may put you in the low light range, id assume it would be on the low end of low light. Many single emitter flashlights put out more than the 600 lumens double brights are rated at.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Have you checked out the Archaea 36w fixture? I have it over a 60 and it lights it up pretty good. Also available here, but not sure if itll come out cheaper since its not free shipping like the first link.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> It's worth knowing that marineland double brights aren't designed with photosynthesis in mind. Theyre designed to provide light for fish only tanks. The only LED system by Marineland designed for photosynthesis is the reef capable system, reviewed here:http://reefbuilders.com/2010/08/31/exclusive-unboxing-reef-capable-led-fixture-marineland/
> 
> And according to that review that light is putting oujt 80 par at 18", which is far above what you're looking for. I've never been able to find par numbers for marineland double brights. This is most likely because it just isnt bright enough to warrant using a par meter on in the first place.
> 
> So while the double bright may put you in the low light rand, id assume it would be on the low end of low light. Many single emitter flashlights put out more than the 600 lumens double brights are rated at.


Hete is a link to marinelands website. Near the bottom in the left is a link that led flipbook open that and it has par data for the fixtures. It would put me around low light which is what I an aiming for. But I like the fluval light to. I am open to other recommendations. http://www.marineland.com/sites/marineland/products/Detail.aspx?id=3403


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Oops, you want low light. They have other sizes too, i have the 13w one as well on my fluval ebi.

Check em out.
http://shop.aquatouch.com/category_s/44.htm


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Give the fluval light a try, supposively they are no longer making the faulty models. Mine burnt out, yes, but that could have just been a fluke. If you're just going for one, get it off here - http://www.wayfair.com/Hagen-Fluval...ct-Lamp-A3935-HGE1064.html?refid=FR49-HGE1064 

36$ shipped, not bad and they're sending me a free light in as a replacement, I don't even have to ship the broken one back, so good customer service. It does put off a good amount of light for something small.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> Give the fluval light a try, supposively they are no longer making the faulty models. Mine burnt out, yes, but that could have just been a fluke. If you're just going for one, get it off here - http://www.wayfair.com/Hagen-Fluval...ct-Lamp-A3935-HGE1064.html?refid=FR49-HGE1064
> 
> 36$ shipped, not bad and they're sending me a free light in as a replacement, I don't even have to ship the broken one back, so good customer service. It does put off a good amount of light for something small.


If I get one I will get it from amazon $25. Looking more towards it now.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Titan17 said:


> Hete is a link to marinelands website. Near the bottom in the left is a link that led flipbook open that and it has par data for the fixtures. It would put me around low light which is what I an aiming for. But I like the fluval light to. I am open to other recommendations. http://www.marineland.com/sites/marineland/products/Detail.aspx?id=3403


Nice, they actually put up par data for those. It does look like it would be in the light range you would want, if those numbers are correct. It's hard to believe at 450 lumens though, thats very dim for viewing. Give it a try if you're willing, id like to see how well they perform for you.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> Nice, they actually put up par data for those. It does look like it would be in the light range you would want, if those numbers are correct. It's hard to believe at 450 lumens though, thats very dim for viewing. Give it a try if you're willing, id like to see how well they perform for you.


Still on the fence but since I will be ordering it from Amazon I could always return it really easily if I got it and decided I did not like it.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I have used a marineland double bright for my shrimp tank before and I think it is just about right for a low light tank. It is reasonably bright and not as dim as I thought it mould be.
You can check out links of my thread below.


----------

